# Help with a router table



## nitehorse (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,
My wife wants to make gingerbread and as we are both new to woodworking I could use a little help. 
What I thought about is a nice flat table of some sort, even a piece of 1/4 steel plate or wood. Mount a router underneath and design it so you can raise and lower the router. By drilling starter holes just raise the router and cut out a predetermined pattern. Probably have to change bits to get into corners.
So if I can think of this there has to be something more "professional" for sale.
Thanks


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

a router is probably not the tool to make gingerbread aka fretwork - 

can you explain a bit more? post a pix or reference site of the kind of stuff you want to make ....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not a one paragraph answer .....*

There are many DIY router table ideas on You Tube:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DIY+Router+table

You need to pick one and then ask questions here if you need help.

There a few basic types of table tops with routers attached below.

One has a simple round hole for the largest size bit you will use, the most basic type there is. You adjust the height of the bit by loosening the router in it's clamp and rotating it up or down while trying to reach it under the table. Some basic tables are hinged at the rear so this process is easier .

The next type has a larger hole that accepts the various size inner hole inserts for router bits of various diameters. You will have to make your own inserts OR fit them into a hole you have precisely cut in the top and centered.... not easy, but doable with some skills.

The next type uses a plate like you were thinking, either a DIY plate or a commercially available one. The commercial ones will already have the precise large hole for the inserts... a big plus.

Finally, there is a router lift which has it's own plate, and the large hole for the inserts. The router is mounted to a screw type elevating system for very precise height adjustments... that's what I have. :smile2:

This guy has a sophisticated but reasonable approach:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Not sure what you wish to accomplish but this sounds like a job for a scroll saw.


----------

